# MySQL online editor



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi,

I am looking for a web site for an online MySql editor or a software program. In other words, I want to practice with the different MySql commands without having to download MySql.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi,

I am looking for a web site for an online MySql editor or a software program. In other words, I want to practice with the different MySql commands without having to download MySql.[/QUOTE]


----------

